# Zombie Apocalypse



## Mollie321 (13. Juli 2017)

Huhu, ich hoffe es gibt zu dem Thema noch kein thread und es passt zum Forum 

Schreiben derzeit ein Buch über die Apocalypse und hätte einige Fragen zum "technischen".

- Wie lange meint ihr Überleben Katzen währed der Apocalypse? Was meint ihr mit Hunden?
- Nach wievielen Stunden nach dem "Ausbruch" würde Elektrizität ausfallen? Was ist mit den Windwerken? Würden die weiter Strom generieren oder brauchen diese wichtige instand Haltung? 
- Wielange nach dem Ausbruch würde das Internet funktionieren?
- Schaltet sich das Atomkraftwerk automatisch ab oder würde es irgendwann einen großem wums geben?


Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Mollie321 (13. Juli 2017)

Ein paar andere Fragen für character Anregungen hätte ich auch.

- Welche Sachen würdest du unbedingt einpacken wenn die Apocalypse beginnt?
- würdest du Zuhause bleiben oder was wäre deine Motivation (abgesehen von Nahrungssuche) dein versteck zu verlassen ?
- wärst du alleine oder in der Gruppe? Warum?
- Wie würdest du auf andere überlebende reagieren?


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2017)

Wir haben hier irgendwo nen riesen Zombiethread 150+ Seiten,  wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Such


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juli 2017)

Der ultimative Zombieapokalypse Überlebensplan


----------



## Mollie321 (14. Juli 2017)

Merci


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juli 2017)

Also ich würde mir das Hirn wegpusten. Warum sollte man in so einem Szenario noch leben wollen? Voller ständiger Angst? Urgh ne, zu anstrengend.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juli 2017)

- Wie lange meint ihr Überleben Katzen währed der Apocalypse? Was meint ihr mit Hunden?


Wie meinst du das? Auf Grund der Abhängigkeit vom Menschen, weil es dann kein Futter mehr gäbe und die Viecher nicht gelernt haben zu jagen?
Denke wenn es keine reinen Hauskatzen sind, die 24/7 nur in der Bude gehockt haben, sollten deren Überlebenschancen höher sein, als von reinen Stubenkatzen. Denn "normale" Katzen jagen ja auch so, Vögel, Mäuse, Ratten, ...

Bei Hunden sieht es anders aus. Auch wenn deren Jagdtrieb immer noch vorhanden ist, verläuft diese in 99% aller Fälle erfolglos, weil sie nicht gelernt haben, "richtig" zu jagen. Zudem jagen Wölfe ja auch im Rudel, was Hunde in der Regel nicht tun, solange diese kein Rudel bilden. Und selbst dann ...

Und dann besteht natürlich noch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Katzen und Hunde im Notfall auch von Menschen gegessen werden könnten ...

- Schaltet sich das Atomkraftwerk automatisch ab oder würde es irgendwann einen großem wums geben?


Würde irgendwann in die Luft fliegen, da man ein Atomkraftwerk nicht "abschalten" kann. Die Brennstäbe hören ja nicht plötzlich auf, zu glühen sondern brennen nach zig Jahren irgendwann aus und brauchen durchweg Kühlung, solange sie aktiv sind.

Also ich würde mir das Hirn wegpusten. Warum sollte man in so einem Szenario noch leben wollen? Voller ständiger Angst? Urgh ne, zu anstrengend.


Näää ... Warum sollte man sich wegen sowas das Hirn wegpusten? Gibt immer Lösungen ...


----------



## Mollie321 (14. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Antworten ;D 
Ich würde es doch auch tatsächlich versuchen und mir nicht direkt den gar aus machen


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2017)

iwie hab ich grad zombiestrippers im kopf


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juli 2017)

Zombiestrippers?


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2017)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0960890/

nein kein porno. ich fand den streifen recht amüsant ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Juli 2017)

Hehe. Klingt irgendwie nach "From Dusk Till Dawn".


----------

